# Somerset Dam(Kirkleagh) Easter long weekend



## Kendog (May 29, 2006)

My mate and I are heading out for the long weekend. Just taking my old 2 man fibre glass.

Does anyone know how the fishing has been at Somerset lately?
Anyone else planning on heading out there for the long w/end?

Kenny


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

G'day Kenny,
I haven't been up to the dam for a while, but it's always a day on day off kinda spot anyway. If I'm in town I'll head up and say g'day and see if I can show you a few spots.
Cheers,
Karl.


----------



## Kendog (May 29, 2006)

Cheers mate, see u there if u end up coming out


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

do the fish bite there that late in the season, 
i know natives are predominantly a summer fish so wasnt too sure if its a bit cold at easter


----------



## Kendog (May 29, 2006)

Change of plans... i wont be heading to somerset this easter.

Kenny


----------

